# Homemade stoker for charcoal offset.



## brnsfansmoke (Sep 9, 2013)

I have read several posts on how to make a stoker for charcoal offset.  There is a lot of good info out there so I decided to give it a try.  The first pic is just to see if the forced air would give me the results I was looking for:













IMAG0262.JPG



__ brnsfansmoke
__ Sep 9, 2013






Forced air worked great.  But floor fan did not have the control I was l was looking for.













IMG_20130827_145331.jpg



__ brnsfansmoke
__ Sep 9, 2013






Started with a basic computer fan and created a circuit that can control the current (speed) with a simple dial knob.













IMG_20130901_093806.jpg



__ brnsfansmoke
__ Sep 9, 2013






I enclosed the circuitry into a plastic box and covered the wires with heat-shrink tubing.













IMG_20130907_112710.jpg



__ brnsfansmoke
__ Sep 9, 2013






I found some extruded aluminum tubing to offset the fan from the fire box.













IMG_20130907_112715.jpg



__ brnsfansmoke
__ Sep 9, 2013






I think I will eventually place the control box on the storage shelf in front of the door and paint the aluminum with some black stove paint.













IMG_20130907_112725.jpg



__ brnsfansmoke
__ Sep 9, 2013






Combined with my homemade charcoal box the homemade stoker works well.  I can hold temps consistent around 250 for 3 hrs on 10 lbs of charcoal.  It doesn't have the automatic temp setting features that the online stokers have, but for $7.00 in material vs. on line stoker of $200-$400.  I call it a win!!


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 9, 2013)

Ingenuity at work!


----------

